# Silver Replating Kit - any use?



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Have any of you folks bought one or these? If so was it any good?

We have a silver tray that needs a touch up and I was wondering whether these were worth it. We only use the tray twice a year for family meals so I don't need a professional re-dip or whatever

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I think the only proper way involves electro dipping Graham but I could be wrong.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

You are probably right Dick but I'll give it go for a tenner and report back

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

In theory all you need is a silver anode, a battery, a medium to allow the electrodes to pass through and some cable.

Youtube may have a bit more info.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

True Kev but can I really be arsed with doing that?

Not really mate so I'll try the bottle and if it doesn't work...meh!

Graham :wink2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I bought a bottle of HG Silver Plating Polish I discovered at a hardware store to touch up a rather scratched and jaded Community Plate Silver Plated Cutlery set I picked up for 7 pounds at a charity shop. (Yes! 7 pounds for 6 place settings of KF, Dessert KFS, and teaspoons, with the exception of one missing spoon!) The identical set to the one I was given for a wedding present 50 years ago and subsequently was stolen from me and pawned by a "needy babysitter". Yes, that's Africa. So sentimental purchase.

Anyway back to the polish. Some pieces were badly scratched by excessive polishing. I haven't finished the job having run out of soft cloth, but so far so good. Not perfect, but improved. Maybe a couple of passes would give a better result. My vote -worth a try.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I have bought a bottle of Nushine Silver Plating Solution. I'll let you folks know if its of any use or not!

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are you offering a postal polishing service.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...lets see if the blessed stuff works first mate :wink2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

D'you know what...its good stuff :smile2:

Wish I'd taken before and after piccies now :frown2:

We have a silver plated tray (proper silver plated on copper mind... none of yer EPNS stuff!) with a very intricate pattern on it and the silver was starting to wear thin so the orange hue of the copper was starting to come through. I applied this stuff about 3 or 4 times and it is all gone ...the orange hue that is. The trick is to ensure that you do rub it in for at least the 10-15 seconds they advise...I'd suggest even longer, perhaps 30 seconds, before buffing off.

Now they claim it has formed a molecular bond so should stay even with polishing. As we only use the darn thing twice a year when the 'olds' come and visit for their Xmas and Easter nosh up, it doesnt need/get much polishing. We'll see....

It only cost around a tenner on fleabay and I am happy :smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad you got a good result Graham


----------

